# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Koivuhovin ympäristö

## Murzu

Hesari näytti viime viikolla ilmakuvan Koivuhovin asemasta. Samaisessa artikkelissa oli myös kuva Myyrmäen asemasta. Koivuhovin ympäristö kasvoi metsää, kun Myrtsissä betonikerrostalot olivat miltei radassa kiinni. Tiesin asian entuudestakin, mutta ilmakuva paljasti todellisuuden jotenkin niin konkreettisesti. Google Earthillakin voi katsella, ja kyllä hukkalääniä on paljon. Lähellä on ainoastaan Ymmerstadin asuinalue, sekä pientaloja pohjoispuolella. Mutta itse aseman vierusta kasvaa risukkoa ja metsää. Hesarissakin ihmeteltiin, miksei Espoo kaavoita radan varteen asuinalueita kuin esim Vantaa. 

Onko syynä Espoon kaupunkiradan linjauksen epäselvyydet, vai mikä? Eikö linjaus olisi pieni homma lyödä lukkoon, vaikkei rataa ihan heti rakennetakaan? Koivuhoviin olisi mahdollisuus rakentaa tiiviisti kerrostaloasutusta ihan radan välittömään läheisyyteen, molemmin puolin. Lisäksi Ymmerstadin länsipuolella on iso lääni metsää mihin rakentaa. Mahdollisuus olisi tehdä Koivuhovista ainakin Kannelmäen kokoinen asema, samantiheyksisellä kerrostaloratkaisulla. Ja Kannelmäen asemaltahan tulee aina M-juna tupaten täyteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesarissakin ihmeteltiin, miksei Espoo kaavoita radan varteen asuinalueita kuin esim Vantaa.


Hesari voisi ihmetellä myös, miksi raskasta raideliikennettä rakennetaan sinne, missä on jo toimiva joukkoliikenne. Kun luulisi olevan järkevämpää rakentaa puuttuvaa asutusta valmiin radan varteen eikä rakentaa rataa sinne, mistä ei mitään puutu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hesari voisi ihmetellä myös, miksi raskasta raideliikennettä rakennetaan sinne, missä on jo toimiva joukkoliikenne. Kun luulisi olevan järkevämpää rakentaa puuttuvaa asutusta valmiin radan varteen eikä rakentaa rataa sinne, mistä ei mitään puutu.


Asian tekee hankalaksi se, että itse Koivuhovin asema on Kauniaisten pulella rajaa eikä Espoossa. Ja vaikka raja menee vierestä, niin Turun moottoritie menee radan yli vinosti pian aseman jälkeen, että kovin paljon paikkaa juuri Koivuhovin kohdalle jonne rakentaa ei jää yli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Asian tekee hankalaksi se, että itse Koivuhovin asema on Kauniaisten pulella rajaa eikä Espoossa. Ja vaikka raja menee vierestä, niin Turun moottoritie menee radan yli vinosti pian aseman jälkeen, että kovin paljon paikkaa juuri Koivuhovin kohdalle jonne rakentaa ei jää yli.


Miten realistista olisi tehdä Turunväylälle bussipysäkit Koivuhovin tai Tuomarilan kohdalle, kun rata risteää moottoritien kanssa? Näin asemalle saataisiin käyttöä, kun Turunväylää kulkevilta kaukobusseilta voisi vaihtaa junaan ja päinvastoin.

----------

